# Audio system question



## danplos (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a 2016 Rogue SV Premium. I use my iPod for music via the USB port. Every time I start up the vehicle I get a prompt, "Update Music Library? Yes or No." Anyone know a.) what is this, and b.) how I can make it not come up every time?

Also, sometimes when I start the vehicle, the music plays for a few seconds then just stops. The song info still shows on the display, but I have to unplug and plug in the iPod before it starts playing again. Any ideas what the issue might be or how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Sounds like the iPod library TOC is corrupt, I'd recommend plugging into iTunes and running a system check.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------

